# need some help on pigoen hunting?



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

has any body hunted these before and if so which tpye of shot gun is best

also what size shot. :sniper:


----------



## VArmintHunter08 (May 11, 2004)

Full Choke 12 Ga Lead #6 Shot


----------



## VArmintHunter08 (May 11, 2004)

Full Choke 12 Ga Lead #6 Shot


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

12ga. with a full choke with #4. 20ga. with a full choke with #6. or a mod choke with #8 when you are shooting them out of grain bens. :sniper:


----------



## pigeon plucker (Jan 17, 2005)

Well i did use a 12 G up untill i was 12 and now i am onto a 20 G am 13 now but 20 g number 7 work fine with me but with a 20 G u got to b more accrate with your shooting


----------



## the_duckinator (Jan 9, 2005)

Try a .410, it's a challenge but its fun.


----------

